# Mini Green Egg



## chris88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am thinking about getting a mini green egg. It's just me and my wife at the house. Can any one tell me about the pro's and con's about the mini.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 15, 2010)

Chris from what I have heard the only Con is capacity.


----------



## chris88 (Oct 16, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Chris from what I have heard the only Con is capacity.




Thanks for the reply. That's what I was thinking all I would be doing is grilling on it maybe two steaks are some chicken.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea they are tiny thats for sure. Not that I want to stear you away from this great forum but there are some Big Green Egg forums that are specifically all about BGE you may want to do some research there before you make  your purchace. Then get your butt back to the SMF. hahaha


----------



## chris88 (Oct 16, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Yea they are tiny thats for sure. Not that I want to stear you away from this great forum but there are some Big Green Egg forums that are specifically all about BGE you may want to do some research there before you make  your purchace. Then get your butt back to the SMF. hahaha


Thanks my friend I love this place I am not going any where.  I am just looking around. I hear a lot about the big one's. I was just trying to see if the mini works as good. But on the other hand if I buy another grill my wife will shoot me.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 16, 2010)

They will work great but its the size issue that kind of stinks.


----------



## haywyre (Nov 10, 2010)

We have been using the BGE cookers for a while. My wife just won her a new Mini BGE this weekend. She loves cooking on it. I cook on a XL BGE and find that many times for just the two of us it is over kill. The mini has been great so for for our dinners. 3 chicken breasts, and two thick cut pork chops lasts night. Granted on my XL i can do a whole dinner, but sometimes its nice to just do a little. Has the Lump consumption on the Mini. A handful of lump is still in the mini. It should last about 5 cooks. Depending on how hot you cook it, but around 350-450 you could get a week out of just the hand full of cooking nightly. :) Now the XL is a differant story all together ;) Here is a small video of the mini :)


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2010)

Those eggs are truly amazing. I have seen some cooking demos with them and no one has anything bad to say about them at all.


----------

